# ShopMaster



## Pjblues (May 22, 2017)

I have been reviewing the new ShopMaster MillTurn, this looks pretty good for doing smaller work. Does anyone have any experience with these? I am curious if it can be ran manually as well as CNC?


----------



## Glenn Goodlett (May 22, 2017)

They say it can be run manually but I don't know. Mine is supposed to arrive at the end of the month.

I'm sure you know more than me but I think the only thing that would make manual hard to do is if there are no individual locks on each of the axis.


----------



## FLguy (May 22, 2017)

I had one when I thought we would down size and move to another state. A lot of frustration with it as I was use to full size machines. Had quite a bit twicking to and the company owner was less than helpful in addressing that R-8 collets would not fit; spindle bore was undersize. I got that ground out and then the key was too long, got that shortened up but the big problem was when the support arm was snugged up it put the mill head off the lathes center line, got that fixed but not happy with the big compromises I had to live with. I donated to a school so they could see in their machine design class what not to do. They junked it at the end of the year I gave it.


----------



## Pjblues (May 22, 2017)

Glenn Goodlett said:


> They say it can be run manually but I don't know. Mine is supposed to arrive at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm sure you know more than me but I think the only thing that would make manual hard to do is if there are no individual locks on each of the axis.



I agree that the axis servos cannot be locked when in manual mode. I am calling their technical support to ask a lot of questions.


----------

